# Rogers Sporting Goods



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I was looking on rogers site and found some good deals on dekes. i was wondering if anyone has ordered from there and has had either good or bad experiences. Also, how long does it take for them to ship something? any info appreciated. thanks


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I have ordered from there and it has been good for me. It takes about 2 days from when I order it to get here.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great prices and great service... :beer:


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

A+ service :beer:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Placed an order today. Sat. 2 hrs. later I got an E-mail that my order had been shipped. Have ordered from Rogers before and have been more than satisfied.


----------



## huntfever (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had a very good experience with them. My last order shipped out Monday and arrived on Tuesday. Also had great customer service.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree best place out there. I wonder why they have the best deals and no one else compares. I wish I had a roger's visa instead of a cabelas visa. I bet that's not possible though. But yes A ++++++


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

bluebill25 said:


> I agree best place out there. I wonder why they have the best deals and no one else compares. I wish I had a roger's visa instead of a cabelas visa. I bet that's not possible though. But yes A ++++++


I agree they are the best! They buy in very large quantity. If you ever get a chance to check out their store they have boxes of blinds and decoys stacked 30 ft. high.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Field Kahki finishers for $199.99  I bought 4 brand new for $220 a piece and thought I would'nt find them cheaper than that.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have spent a lot of money on gear at Rogers online.
Glad they dont have a store closer to me otherwise I would be broke.

Awesome place.


----------



## rjbassin (Aug 5, 2009)

I allways order from Rogers there on the money, also check out dunns sporting goods. They have the hardcores for 99$


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I order all my shotgun shells from there...tough to beat $99/case, shipped to your door.


----------

